# grass and weed ID



## ugabulldog (Aug 8, 2016)

Thought I'd ask the experts, if someone could please help ID.

is the grass is picture 1 fescue and bermuda?

pic 2 weed name?

pic3 weed name?

pic 4 weed name?

Thanks


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Crabgrass
Spiny pigweed
Dogfennel
Horsenettle

Hayden


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Cut and bale the crabgrass before it gets rank. Makes good hay.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Farmercline is right on.

Bale crabgrass before seed heads get firm (milk stage or earlier).

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Crabgrass
> Spiny pigweed
> Dogfennel
> Horsenettle
> ...


You have come far pilgrim......Grizz(Will Geer) in Jeremiah Johnson.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yep, and I have some of all of them LOL....


----------

